# Bald 100 Watt über USB



## Conqi (12. August 2011)

*Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Im Vorfeld des Intel Developer Forums (13. - 15. September) hat die USB 3.0 Promoter Group einen neuen Standard für die Stromversorgung über den USB-Anschluss vorgestellt. Statt den aktuell üblichen 4,5 sollen dann bis zu 100 Watt über einen Port fließen, das soll insbesondere das Aufladen von Akkus über USB beschleunigen. Dabei soll eine Kompatibilität zu aktuellen Kabeln und Anschlüssen sowohl im USB 3.0- als auch im USB 2.0-Standard erhalten bleiben. Anfang 2012 soll die Spezifikation in einer finalen Version an das USB Implementers Forum übergeben werden.

Fraglich ist dabei insbesondere wie die neuen Anschlüsse genau versorgt werden und ob alte Anschlüsse die erhöhten Spannungen wirklich mitmachen, die werde ja jetzt schon oft nett warm. Sollte aber alles klappen, würden sich demnächst fast alle Peripherie-Geräte vom Drucker bis hin zum Bildschirm rein über USB versorgen lassen. Ist dann nur die Frage, was für ein Netzteil man dann braucht 

Quelle: usb.org-PDF (englisch)
computerbase.de


----------



## H@buster (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

100W?
Durch die dünnen Kabel?

Die sind doch des Wahnsinns!!!!


----------



## Kingbase (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

das geht schon, solange die kabel auf 3grad kelvin heruntergekühlt werden


----------



## Clawhammer (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

ich denke die meisten würden mit 5-20W Nennleistung auch schon zufrieden sein


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Juhu, und dann braucht es noch ein netzteil zwischen dem Anschluss und dem Handy, weil diese die Spannung nicht ertragen können... kann also gleich wieder über die steckdose aufladen 

Und aufpassen bei leuten, die einen USB Raketenwerfer haben, könnte übel ausgehen


----------



## Axel_Foly (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

100W ist schon krass, wenn dann alles über usb läuft bekommen 2000W netzteile wirklich sinn


----------



## Adam West (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

ok, es scheint auf den ersten Blick recht viel, aber es bringt schon reichlich Vorteile, z.B. für Drucker hub´s, Bildschirhubs, etc...

MfG


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Ist ja Hammer, 100 Watt. Irgendwann sind wir dann mal bei so 500 Watt angekommen, ne Spaß beiseite ich finds cool.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Sehr sinnvoll für Drucker, wenn das funktioniert


----------



## Iceananas (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Klingt aber recht utopisch... bei 100W müssen sie zwangsläufig die Spannung anheben, selbst bei 12 V sinds noch über 8 Ampere?  da bräuchsten sie ziemlich fette Kabeln...

Außerdem wenn der Strom tatsächlich aus dem USB Port kommt und die keinen neuen Stecker einführen, dann gibts ein hübsches Massensterben alter (und neuer) USB Geräte die alle von der vielfach höheren Spannung gegrillt werden


----------



## Lan_Party (12. August 2011)

Axel_Foly schrieb:
			
		

> 100W ist schon krass, wenn dann alles über usb läuft bekommen 2000W netzteile wirklich sinn



Das dache ich auch als ich mir das durchgelesen habe.  Na viel Spaß mit der Stromrechnung wenn man mal 2 externe Festplatten + Wlan und Usb stick am laufen hat.


----------



## hotfirefox (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> ich denke die meisten würden mit 5-20W Nennleistung auch schon zufrieden sein



Seh ich auch, mit 20 Watt könnte man schon eine Menge mehr machen.


----------



## rept.jah (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



> Enables voltage and current values to be negotiated over the USB power
> pins


Es wird also, wie zu erwarten, nicht jeder kleine USB-Stick mit 100W 'zwangsversorgt'. Aber für entsprechende Geräte gibt's dann wohl auch dickere Kabel. Ich find's gut. Moderne PC-Netzteile bringen ohne weiteres die Leistung, sind gut gekühlt. Adios Steckerleiste und Kabelsalat.

P.S.: Monitor am Netzteil gab's früher schonmal bei AT Netzteilen.


----------



## ATB (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Also wenn ich das mal durchrechne kann man entweder 1Volt und 100 Ampere (sehr unwahrscheinlich) anschließen. ->  Kabel verglüht
die höchste Spannung im PC Gehäuse ist ja 12 V. Um da auf 100 Watt zu kommen müste man also immer noch ca. 8 (!) Ampere durch das Kabel jagen. ->Kabel verglüht immer noch

Da muss zwangsweise ein neuer Kabelstandard her.

Oder die machen das so, das die 12 Volt zu z.b 50 Volt hochtransformiert werden. Dann brauch man (nur) (immer noch) 2 Ampere durch das Kabel jagen.-> Kabel wird sehr Warm
Zudem gibts dann schon Konflikte mit den VDE-Vorschriften.
Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## Blutengel (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Ist auch ne Art die Leute wieder dazu zu bringen sich neue Hardware kaufen zu müssen.........


----------



## Hasbat (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvoll für Drucker, wenn das funktioniert


 
Das betrifft dann aber bestenfalls Tintenstrahler da ein Laserdrucker wie z.B. der Brother HL-5240 L im Betrieb über 600 Watt verbrauchen


----------



## MiToKo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Für die meisten Geräte, außer Drucker und Monitor, sollten 12V vollkommen ausreichen. Das würde für Festplatten auch reichen und Handys und MP3 Player werden vom Netzteil auch nicht mit mehr Volt geladen.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Eine Festplatte, ein Handy und ein MP3-Player brauchen aber auch keine 100 Watt pro Anschluss.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Interessanter Fortschritt. Find ich gut was da noch kommt.
Wenn man sich Netzteile ersparen kann ist das schon toll.
Aber der PC wird dann wahrscheinlich auch ein stärkeres Netzteil brauchen.


----------



## Superwip (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Es gibt ja schon seit Ende der 1990er USB Varianten mit höherer Spannung und Stromfestigkeit, die als "Retail USB", "Plus Power USB" oder USB +Power bezeichnet werden und bis zu stattliche 144W mit 24V liefern, primär entwickelt wurden diese Varianten damals für Netzteillose Drucker, externe 3,5 Zoll HDDs sowie diverse Messgeräte u.ä. im Industrieellen Umfeld, konnten sich aber nie wirklich durchsetzen

Das die 100W mit den normalen 5V, über normale Stecker geliefert werden sollen denke ich nicht, wesentlich wahrscheilicher ist eine höhere Spannung, sonst bräuchte man ja sehr viel dickere Kabel; dann bräuchte man aber auch freilich neue Stecker um Verwechslungen zu vermeiden, ich denke auch, dass die normalen nicht stromfest genug sind


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Dann steht ja der USB-Herdplatte nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## watercooled (12. August 2011)

Dann kann ich ja Grakas per USB versorgen


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Wenn da stimmt, könnte man bald wirklich 1KW Netzteile in den normalen Usermarkt integrieren,
wenn man Monitor, Drucker etc. darüber betreibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wenn da stimmt, könnte man bald wirklich 1KW Netzteile in den normalen Usermarkt integrieren,



Warten wir also auf die neuen Combat Power Modelle. 
"_Hey, hab meinen neuen Drucker angeschlossen und plötzlich was alles aus_"


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Lol, USB-Kabel mit 1,5 mm²-Leitungen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Dann steht ja der USB-Herdplatte nichts mehr im Wege





watercooled schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja Grakas per USB versorgen





Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Lol, USB-Kabel mit 1,5 mm²-Leitungen


 Dito. 
100 W USB mit ein Kabel vom Elektroherd 
Vor allem 2 USB Anschlüsse und meine 6870 hat genug Strom.


----------



## Der-Bert (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Das is ja echt Witzig. Erst baut man Energiesparsame GrKa`s, CPU`s und Netzteile wegen Stromkosten usw. aber möchten über den kleinen Anschluss 100 Watt durchjagen. Dafür müsste man ja ein noch stärkeres NT verwenden als nötig für die Hardware.

Da müsst doch die Energieeffizienz auch drauf gehen oder?


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Nein, eig ist es bei größeren NTs einfacher eine gute Effizienz zu erreichen


----------



## MG42 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Das macht soviel Sinn wie bei den (sehr alten) AT-Netzteilen, wo man die Bildschirmröhre auch mit dran hängen konnte. Wenn grad nur eine Steckdose und keine Dingsmehrfackstecker vorhanden waren. Bei den Mobiles etc durchaus ein Muss, nur das mit den Printern macht keinen Sinn. Wenn man was kopieren will (von der Karte oder einfach nur Papier mit Beschriftung und Bild) müsste man den Rechner einschalten, oder es müsste was geändert werden, extra vom NT eine Schiene für externes und dann 2 USB Kabel, eine nur für Masse und eine für Daten... ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die meisten Drucker (All in Ones) hinten am Mobo hängen, ne gute Lösung wäre, einen Front-USB Connector vom Mobo zu ner USB Platine die vom NT mit genügend Energie versorgt wird. Bei USB 3.0 ist mit den doppelten Front USBs genügend Bandbreite da, 4 USB Connectors von der Platine (USB Power+ Docking Station) ausgehend  sollten reichen... Jetzt nur noch das NT dazu bringen ohne ein Signal vom Mobo anzuspringen.
Es artet dann in bestimmten unzähligen unnötigen Geräten aus, die ungleich mehr kosten, obwohl die momentane Lösung ext. Geräte die eben mehr Power benötigen eben ein eigenes NT haben.

Und das mit den 1kw Stock NTs im OEM Markt kann man auch vergessen, da wird nie im Leben soviel Leistung für 0815-Devices benötigt, 300-400 Watt evtl. Standard im Mittel für Office PCs, dann noch mal 150 mehr, mit der neuen Technik eingerechnet. Außerdem gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass ein Gerät jetzt direkt 100 Watt beansprucht über ein einziges Kabel, wäre ja Wahnsinn...


----------



## Der-Bert (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

hi Wa1lock danke für die Antwort. Kannst du mir das mal erklären? danke


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Mir fallen da noch mehr Anwendungen ein: USB-Bohrmaschine, USB-Dremel, USB-Handkreissäge, USB-Flex, USB-Staubsauger, USB-Vibrator


----------



## Der-Bert (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

usb-vibrator gibs doch schon, aber ne massage zocker sessel das währ doch was


----------



## Conqi (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> USB-Vibrator


 
Kannst ja mal googlen, die Dinger gibts schon, mit eingebauter Fernsteuerung 

edit: ich sollte nicht so lange mit dem Abschicken warten immer


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Also so lässt sich das nicht realisieren, ohne dickere Kabel sind die erforderlichen Stromstärken nicht transportierbar und hoch und wieder runtertransformieren ist zu aufwändig und würde auch in den Endgeräten neue elektronische Bauteile erfordern das wird kaum passieren.
Was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, dass der neue Standard erkennen kann ob es sich um ein normales USB Datenkabel handelt oder ob die Buchse ein "Starkstromkabel" empfangen hat und es ums Laden geht - man könnte ja zwei verschiedene Kabelsorten einführen, eine zum Datentransfer, eine zum Leistungstransfer.
Das würde zwar funktionieren, die wenig informierte breite Käufermasse jedoch erneut vor unlösbare Probleme stellen ("Warum funktioniert mein USB Drucker ohne Steckdose am 2.0-Port nicht" und so weiter).

Es müssten ja auch nicht unbedingt gleich 100W sein. Duch Verwendung von etwas dickeren Datenkabeln die von normalen nicht zu unterscheiden sind könnte man ja 20-25W realisieren was massig ausreicht um jeden Akku flott zu laden und auch sonst so ziemlich alles an Kleingerät zu betreiben (es muss ja nicht gleich ein Drucker sein).
Aber auch dann bräuchte es eine "Kabelerkennung" um potentielle Kabelbrände bei alten kabeln und ungünstigen Verhältnissen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal googlen, die Dinger gibts schon, mit eingebauter Fernsteuerung


 
Ich mein aber nicht solche Spielzeugdinger da  Ich sprech von richtigen Oschis


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Mit tuning: 2xUSB= USB-Boschhammer.  oder USB-MIG-Schweisgerät 
Wenn man da 5 USB Geräte in Nutzung hat brauch man 1200 W NT


----------



## L.B. (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Endlich kann ich meinen Elektrogrill am PC betreiben, yeahhh. 

Mit der Kompatiblität zu bisherigen USB Steckern und Buchsen wird es aber wohl nichts. Lt. Datenblatt verkraftet eine solche A-Buchse nur maximal 1A und ich denke nicht, dass man die Spannung auf 100V anheben wird, zumal die Buchse auch nur 30V dauerhaft verkraftet.


----------



## Windows0.1 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

USB Schlagbohrmaschine


----------



## Conqi (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, dass der neue Standard erkennen kann ob es sich um ein normales USB Datenkabel handelt oder ob die Buchse ein "Starkstromkabel" empfangen hat und es ums Laden geht - man könnte ja zwei verschiedene Kabelsorten einführen, eine zum Datentransfer, eine zum Leistungstransfer.


 
Steht ja auch in der PDF, genau das sollen die Anschlüsse auch beherrschen. Also werden eure normalen Kabel schon nicht geröstet.


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Naja vielleicht wird das ja per Drehstrom gemacht


----------



## prost (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Yeah, endlich USB-Kaffeemaschinen


----------



## Dennisth (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Ähmm Leute euch ist schon klar, dass bei allen guten (nein kein LC Power) Netzteilen die meiste Leistung auf der 12V Schiene(n) liegt oder? die 3,3V und die 5V Schiene sind auf sowas nicht ausgelegt...

Vielleicht soll damit der Verkauf von LC-Power-Netzteilen gefördert werden, denn diese bieten fast keine Leistung auf 12V aber viel auf 3,3 und 5V


----------



## Niza (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Wie soll das denn gehen ?
max. Belastbarkeit von 100Watt
Da müssen ja zwangsweise dickere Kabel her
USB Läuft Normalerweise mit 5 Volt 
und die USB Geräte sind auf 5V ausgelegt
Ich will meinen MP3 Player nicht an z.B. 12 Volt anschließen wobei der nur für 5 Volt ausgelegt ist 
Bei 100 Watt und 5V wären das dann 
20Ampere 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Own3r (12. August 2011)

Dann kann ich mit einem PC über USB einen anderen PC betreiben. 

Eigentlich braucht man keine 100W. Ich finde 50W reichen auch.


----------



## AeroX (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Gefällt mir ebenfalls gut! 
Wäre ne praktische sache


----------



## SaKuL (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Kingbase schrieb:


> das geht schon, solange die kabel auf 3grad kelvin heruntergekühlt werden


 
Wies scheint hast du noch nie Physik gehabt oder einfach nicht aufgepasst oder es nicht verstanden...


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Wies scheint hast du noch nie Physik gehabt oder einfach nicht aufgepasst oder es nicht verstanden...


 
Oder du hast noch nie was von Supraleitung gehört (auch wenns bei Kupfer kälter sein muss als 3K).


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Oder du hast noch nie was von Supraleitung gehört (auch wenns bei Kupfer kälter sein muss als 3K).



Aber 3°K sind ja schon -269°C. Viel kälter gehts nicht mehr.

Wieso nicht einfach Wolfram-Glühwendel verwenden und einen Glaskolben drum herum machen. Dann nochn schönes Vakuum und man hat außer ner 100 Watt USB-Steckdose noch ne Lampe.  Blöd nur, dass 90% davon als Wärme verpuffen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Aber 3°K sind ja schon -269°C. Viel kälter gehts nicht mehr.


 
Stimmt ja, die Sprungtemperatur von Kupfer liegt aber "weit" darunter, bei vielleicht ein paar Millikelvin^^


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt ja, die Sprungtemperatur von Kupfer liegt aber "weit" darunter, bei vielleicht ein paar Millikelvin^^


 
Naja in dem Temperaturbereich sind ein paar Millikelvin wohl schon ne ganze Menge. Aber wenn man schon auf Supraleiter setzt, dann wohl eher auch Hochtemperatur-Supraleiter, die bei -138°C (aktueller Rekord) schon supraleitend sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

klar, war ja auch nurn Scherz da oben schätze ich mal^^


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Natürlich, wäre ja gar nicht praktikabel. 
Aber wenn die schon USB mit 100 Watt vorstellen, dann sollten die auch mal erklären wie das ganze funktionieren soll. Bin da sehr gespannt.


----------



## Ampere (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

100 Watt bedeuten 20 Ampere bei 5 Volt.

Das Kabel kann das schon verkraften aber die Wärmeentwicklung bei den Kontaktstellen würde der Wahnsinn für ältere PCs und
schlechte Übergangskontakte sein. Das könnte ein Inferno geben. Viel zu große Hitzeentwicklung wegen zu hohem Widerstandes. 
Für solche Leistungen müsste man die herkömmlichen Steckerkontacke dringen überarbeiten!!! Jeder Leien der ein Bisschen Ahnung 
von Elektrotechnik hat sollte das wissen^^.


----------



## Keygen (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

wollen die laptops über usb aufladen?


----------



## Clawhammer (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

ich stelle mir das gerade bildlich vor...ein Staubsauger der über USB betrieben wird


----------



## Own3r (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Aber 3°K sind ja schon -269°C.



/klugscheissermodus an

Bei Kelvin lässt man das "°" (Gradzeichen) weg. Man spricht zum Beispiel: "50 Kelvin" 

/klugscheissermodus aus 

Sind schon lustige Ideen hier, die man mit 100W am USB-Port realisieren könnte.


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Ampere schrieb:


> 100 Watt bedeuten 20 Ampere bei 5 Volt.
> 
> Das Kabel kann das schon verkraften aber die Wärmeentwicklung bei den Kontaktstellen würde der Wahnsinn für ältere PCs und
> schlechte Übergangskontakte sein.



Was für ein Quatsch! 20 Ampere auf ner 0,35mm²(?) - Leitung? Die glüht durch! Jeder der ein bisschen Ahnung von Elektronik hat, sollte das wissen!
Du kannst doch keine 20 Ampere durch sone dünne Leitung jagen. Selbst für 16 Ampere brauchst du mindestens 1,5 mm² laut VDE.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



> Was für ein Quatsch! 20 Ampere auf ner 0,35mm²(?) - Leitung? Die glüht  durch! Jeder der ein bisschen Ahnung von Elektronik hat, sollte das  wissen!
> Du kannst doch keine 20 Ampere durch sone dünne Leitung jagen. Selbst für 16 Ampere brauchst du mindestens 1,5 mm² laut VDE.



vieleicht dürfen die geeigneten geräte nur 5 ampere ziehen?


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> vieleicht dürfen die geeigneten geräte nur 5 ampere ziehen?


 


Es geht ja um die Kabel

Hier übrigens ein Bild von 12V (72W) und 24V (144W) USB +Power Buchsen:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/Powered_USB.jpg

Das ist aber, wie gesagt, nichts neues, gibt es seit Ende der 1990er, fast so lange wie den USB Standard selbst, durchgesetzt hat es sich aber nie


----------



## klefreak (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

eventuell überreagiert ihr hier ein bisschen 

niemand hat gesagt, dass 100w durchgehen müssen bei den aktuellen Kable, der USB3 Standard soll wohl zukunftstauglich gemacht werden, so dass BIS zu 100w in Zukunft über passende usb Kabel realisiert werden soll.
genauere Details werden wir schon noch bekommen..

mfg

ps: ev waren ja auch 10(0) w gemeint


----------



## Manfred_89 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Sollte aber alles klappen, würden sich demnächst fast alle Peripherie-Geräte vom Drucker bis hin zum Bildschirm rein über USB versorgen lassen. Ist dann nur die Frage, was für ein Netzteil man dann braucht


 
Bei einigen Dingen macht dies Sinn, wie zum Beispiel externen Festplatten. Für Drucker ist es bringt es nichts.


----------



## w00tification (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Nur weil 100 W verfügbar sein KÖNNEN heißt das nicht gleich, dass jedes verdammte USB-Gerät 100 W zieht. Meine Tastatur, Maus und USB-Sticks werden weiterhin unter 4 W bleiben, wenn der Standard ja abwärtskompatibel bleibt. Das gilt dann auch für all die Handys, die so direkt angeschlossen werden etc. Mein alter Scanner ist übrigens schon längst über USB-Strom befeuert ohne Zusatznetzteil. Es ist also gar nicht so unpraktisch.

Trotzdem darf man auf eine Umsetzung gespannt sein...


----------



## Conqi (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht ja um die Kabel
> 
> Hier übrigens ein Bild von 12V (72W) und 24V (144W) USB +Power Buchsen:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/Powered_USB.jpg
> ...



Da sieht man aber auch, dass da extra Strom-Anschlüsse bei sind ähnlich den internen 4 Pin-Lüfter-Anschlüssen, dementsprechend dürften da auch andere Kabel zum Einsatz kommen. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich diese Dinger zum ersten mal sehe.


----------



## SgtRideBmX (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

ich denke das sie sich von herkömlichen usb wie auf dem bild etwas unterscheiden werden und das es ne nützliche sache für externe laufwerke oder festplatten wäre denke das dadrüber auch noch andere geräte betrieben werden können denn wozu soll es einen 100 watt usb geben wenn es keine benutzbaren geräte gibt ?


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*



> Da sieht man aber auch, dass da extra Strom-Anschlüsse bei sind ähnlich den internen 4 Pin-Lüfter-Anschlüssen, dementsprechend dürften da auch andere Kabel zum Einsatz kommen. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich diese Dinger zum ersten mal sehe.


 
Ja, die Tatsache, dass die zusätzlichen Stromanschlüsse "extra" ausgeführt sind ist aber durchaus sinnvoll, obwohl die Buchsen dadurch größer werden, da man so auch normale USB Geräte an den Buchsen betreiben kann

Das der neue Standard (soweit es sich nicht sowieso um einen Versuch handelt den gezeigten USB +Power wiederzubeleben) keine völlig neuen Buchsen und dickere Kabel erfordert ist sowieso praktisch undenkbar; bei den normalen 5V würden ja, wie gesagt, immerhin satte 25A fließen, dafür sind weder die normalen Stecker noch die Kabel ausgelegt (diese müssten auch ziemlich massiv ausgeführt werden), auch höhere Spannungen (die ich für wahrscheinlicher halte) würden (wie bei USB +Power; alleine um Verwechslungen zu vermeiden, die falsch angeschlossene Geräte zerstören könnten) neue Stecker erfordern

Hier ist auch noch ein Bild eines USB +Power Steckers:
http://www.conquest-technology.com/products/images/24Vpusb.gif

Und hier ein Drucker (für Rechnungen), der über Powered USB betrieben wird:
http://www.futureprnt.com/de/tsp100pusb/


----------



## Keygen (16. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

100W ist, wenn man sich so überlegt, relativ schwer in so einer winzigen dimension zu verwirklichen, entweder die spannung wird hochgeschraubt, was dazuführt dass die isolation dicker wird und die verbindungen umdacht werden (ich vermute 100V, ausser die sind richtig blöde und packen 200V drauf xD).

wenn man den strom erhöht: 4.0mm² ist der kleinsmögliche standart, ausser es kommt 3,0mm² als massenware raus. und überlegt euch mal bitte wie massiv diese dinger werden: A=r²*Pie  wurzel von (A/pie)=r = 0,9mm! stellt euch vor knapp 2mm dicke leitungen * 4 !, das sieht nicht schön aus!

am besten ist eine kombination aus beiden, ein wenig spannung erhöhen (24V) und dann noch den strom erhöhen (4A) und dann siehts schon mehr oder weniger besser aus


----------



## negert (22. August 2011)

*AW: Bald 100 Watt über USB*

Also mir wär die Kabeldicke völlig egal. 100V sind im vergleich zum jetzigen 2.0 (das ja noch viele einsetzen) echt toll


----------

